# 585 Seat tube split



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Just finished building my 585...sort of. Frame came without a fork in the box, so I am waiting for veltec to figure out why it wasn't in the box. Mean time I built it with an orbea orca fork from my lbs. Great bunch of guys to loan me a fork. Anyways...to get to the subject. I know a bunch of you had problems with seatpost slippage in your frames. I looked at mine very close when it came to make sure it wasn't too large an opening. The seatpost seemed to slide in way too easy, but it is almost exactly 27.2. I did see something I had never seen before though. The seat tube/lug was split on the front and the back. When I took it out of the box I noticed the seat collar was reversed so I assumed it was spit in the front. But then I saw the split in the back. Is this so you can get better clamping force with the collar? Do they all have this or is this a result of the frames with seatpost slippage? I went for a short ride after the build and the new post didn't slip at all so hopefully it will hold. The new post is a cinelli ram post to match the ram handle bars I use. Seems to fit real well too. I will post pictures when the new fork comes in and it isn't the unsightly orange/yellow fade orca fork on the front. I was actually more excited about the new shaped fork than the frame, so I was a little disappointed to find it missing. As great as Veltec has been I am sure they will make things right. On another side not, my frame weighed in on the light side. Withouth the seat collar, bb cable guide, and water bottle screws it weighed in at 939g plus or minus the .5g my scale factors in for error. The Tunisians must have been frugal with the resin the day mine was made.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

When I read the title I feared the worse. I thought your seat tube split... Whew......

That's shame about the fork. I'm sure Veltec will do the right thing...


----------

